# does anyone have no career ambition at ALL?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i have career envy. i get so jealous and depressed when people have great jobs in which they're actually passionate about and have direction. i also get depressed whenever i hear about my peers going to university. i feel like i missed out on so much for not going. i can still go but for me it's more of the social aspect rather than wanting an actual degree that i can use.

i've become depressed and can just see that i have a bleak future. i've come to the conclusion that i would be content with a job managing a small family business and living alone and having freedom, but i know i would always feel depressed and compare myself to other people.

i don't have anything working for me. i am dumb and talentless. at least if i'm intelligent or have natural talents i can make use of it but i have nothing. i just want to be oblivious to how below average i am. it's the fact that i'm aware to how useless i am that is making me miserable.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Just find something you would feel comfortable or can see yourself doing. I used to work in IT, and hated it, wasn't my passion at all. I wanted to help people in the medical field. So I went back to school for massage therapy, cause I wasn't smart enough to do 8 years of med school. It's a flexible job, and I help people, and I'm content with it. There are hard times and good times with every job, not everyone has a steady job in which they're having fun everytime.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

None whatsoever really.

I guess I'm of that rare breed that see careers as "a 20th Century invention (ala Alex Supertramp (Into the Wild))." It's kind of like 'here's the system, find your cog in it', when this system is just a human invention that really has nothing to do with the real natural world and order of things, and is quite destructive... and pretty much based on old world slavery.

I'm not against the old-fashioned "craft" sort of thing though within your small community. You know, the blacksmith trades a blade for a barrel of ale from the master brewer. When it's not a commercial entity, and something you do out of interest, and enables survival of yourself and others within your small community, I think that's cool. This concept started using the abstraction of currency, which eventually turned in to the horrible, competitive monlith of today... accumulation of currency being the end goal itself.

So yeah, in this climate, I basically just work a very low-responsibility, menial job to get my life tokens, that I can trade in for food, shelter, and to do stuff that isn't a chore on my days off.

I too get envious of those who can seamlessly integrate with the "system" and be motivated however.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Im in a job that im not happy with. Ive been there so long i feel like im trapped in it. I have no other real talents or skills. Taken a few courses at the local college, but still dont know what i want to do. I have no direction and no motivation. The future looks very bleak, and i aint getting any younger. I feel like im just waiting to die. Very depressed


----------



## Beelz (Jan 22, 2012)

i have no ambition at all ... my existance is pritty questionable... there is nothing i find fulfilling and when it does its for breif moments.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

My problem is I refuse to take a job that requires socialization... I would much rather do something at home or some kind of office/computer job, but for those things I can't seem to find someone who will hire me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still trying to decide if I should continue on in what I originally majored in or do what I feel I might be happier doing. The thought of having to start all over in a program makes me feel apprehensive though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Career ambition -- I don't even have a job!

No school nor work in the last 17 years. Seventeen Years, in case you though that simply had to be a typo.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

no i dont have career ambition whatsoever. so many kids my age in my city have been going to these magnet schools since age 13. i am talentless. that i know. i have nothing to offer to anyone, certainley not an employer. the way i see it is i just naturally lack drive and goals and energy.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, but unfortunately mine is unrealistic, so I don't bother. Other than that, not really. I've though about going to college for medical, and working my way to being an anesthesiologist. I like the ideal of making people comfortable, anesthesiologists do this by putting them to sleep with drugs, among other things.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I can kind of feel where you're at. I used to write a lot and I've been told many times by strangers that I'm good at it. I dropped off a lot about a year ago, though. I've really been thinking about getting back into it because every kid and his dog dreams about designing video games, so I don't think I'd have much of a shot at that. Especially since I know nothing about coding or anything of the sort. I have no clue what job I'd be content with working for the rest of my days other than some form of writing at this point.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

None here. Never had any. I really think I'd rather die than work. The thought of it makes me sick. Trying to think of a job I could live with for more than a month makes me just want to go to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have dreams and stuff, but as far as goals are concerned in the long run and career ambitions... people would have to be educated and good at what they do to go far in a certain field. I'm hoping that I might have a shot at an Undertaker Apprentice, the things that concern me though are how unmotivated I am and how I hate sitting around in a classroom learning stuff. But I really do want to be an Undertaker sometime. If I don't go for this then my interest will probably shift to something else quickly enough too *has a short attention span*


----------



## Beelz (Jan 22, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> None here. Never had any. I really think I'd rather die than work. The thought of it makes me sick. Trying to think of a job I could live with for more than a month makes me just want to go to sleep and never wake up.


see... thats how i feel but i think if i actually had a goal to push me forwards i would be willing to live though anything if i meant getting to that goal... but i don't have one and thus i fail to see the point of my effort in the first place... what starts off as a sprint soon becomes a sluggish walk and eventually i stop altogether.

i find my self taking intrest in stuff and shortly after my intrest is gone altogether... its not my attentionspan (or atleast i hope its not) i can sit and do something for say aweek really hardcore but then its like i burn out and then the intrest vanishes. sorta like how a child picks up a toy plays with it forabit before he throws it into the pile of "used" toys that are long forgotten.


----------



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

OP, if you are comparing yourself to others you will never be content with what you have.

Trying to work out what it is you want to do with your life career-wise is one of the most difficult choices one can make. Some choose quite naturaly, they have it imbeded inside them to seek a perticular role. Others may not be sure of what to do, feel they find it hard to become passionate for any form of work.

Some of the most interesting people I know are unsure about what they want to do for a job, so they just hop from one to the other, if working at all.

The whole way civilization works can be unfair. As humans, some natualy attempt to form a community, with each member having a role to support the group to make it stronger in some way.
In modern times we are still expected by society to fit somewhere in the corporate machine. However, there are plenty that dont, and this sometimes works out for them. There are a number of people throughout history that had little desire to join the machine and never found 'their place' in the cogs. 
My favorite example is my hero, Leonardo DaVinci. He dabbled with so many things and sometimes he worked for others, but it was all for his own passion to learn more. He painted, he philosophized, he invented and all sorts.
The key there is that he simply seeked to do things he wanted for himself, and not wish to be part of a system. If you can only become content with yourself it shouldent matter what 'job' you do. 

There is so much wonder in the world, its no wonder some find it hard to just drive a train or build a house for others there whole life.

If can somehow prevent yourself from comparing to others job titles and pursue the things that you enjoy you may find you become more content. And who knows, you may find you discover something you really enjoy. Otherwise, do not fret that you cant find a place to fit into a social system you did not create.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> None here. Never had any. I really think I'd rather die than work. The thought of it makes me sick. Trying to think of a job I could live with for more than a month makes me just want to go to sleep and never wake up.


This is how i feel too. Being a 'slave to the system' makes me so depressed, i find it utterly degrading that im expected to work my life away in some piss poor job, and apparently i should be grateful for that.

Tbh, im glad that this greedy and corrupt economy is flatlining. Its nothing more than it deserves.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

same here


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I have no career ambition, I don't even have any ambition for what I would do if money were no object. I'd probably just use my money to buffer myself from having to deal with people, so I guess my only motivation is avoiding.

I am definitely not looking forward to the future, because I know it won't end well.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never had a direction I wanted to go toward for a career. I've just taken up suggestions of family members (get into healthcare, get an office job, this and that...) and try to "fit" myself into that and try to imagine a future somehow, but it's never felt truly my own or something I belonged to. The things I like to spend time with are dead ends career-wise. And I don't know why I'm waiting around anymore expecting to feel better about the whole thing...There doesn't seem to be better, just more of the same.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I like what I do. The subject is interesting. I get to positively affect some people's lives. If they are nice, I go out of my way to help them and months later I wonder how they are doing. I just wish that I was completely comfortable doing the job, and that I was smarter and able to pursue some other related fields that I find more interesting.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I have career ambition, just haven't been able to escape my own little routine in my life and current job to make it happen. I definitely don't want to work for someone else the rest of my life and since I was 18 have been trying to find the right pursuit for myself. Lately, and especially since I'm getting older, I've been thinking more and more about escaping my current dead end job.

I've been working as an upholsterer in a local furniture factory since I graduated high school in 1989. This is a low pay with high physical and mental stress type of job. I honestly think it has at least partially contributed to my lack of self-esteem and social anxiety. I used to feel guilty about having to take any time away from a scheduled workday but lately there has been no regret about it. I hope this is a sign I'm ready for a career change and I do have plans on what I'm planning to do. It does involve being constructive and creative and hopefully it will give me the confidence to have a meaningful relationship with the opposite sex, the other part of the missing puzzle of my life. 

They say the best things come to those who wait and I hope my wait is over. My current goal is to at least get my business pursuit started before the end of the year. The dice is rolled so I hope it's in my favor.


----------



## northsea (Jan 13, 2012)

PeakOfTheMountain said:


> no i dont have career ambition whatsoever. so many kids my age in my city have been going to these magnet schools since age 13. i am talentless. that i know. i have nothing to offer to anyone, certainley not an employer. the way i see it is i just naturally lack drive and goals and energy.


same here.


----------



## radiancia (Apr 6, 2011)

I have gone to university, and I still feel like this. The jobs I would like and be passionate about either a. dont exist, or b. exist in such small numbers - I have no realistic chance of getting them. Its becoming brutally obvious that Im going to end up working in retail or some other dead end job that is pointless and tedious regardless of education. I just dont have the ambition to compete and fight to get into a career field, I have no experience or anything that could beat out any other applicants so Im stuck.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Elona said:


> Some of the most interesting people I know are unsure about what they want to do for a job, so they just hop from one to the other, if working at all.


thats me, except for the interesting bit. i've hated all the jobs i've tried fo far. i don't know what to do next. i'm getting too old. i really need something.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Likely you do have talents that other people would appreciate (and pay you for once you've honed them), just might take some time for you to figure it out  Even if you don't want to be career-driven anyways it doesn't matter; as long as you're happy with your life and not hurting anyone no one can or should criticize you.

Personally I do have goals and a long career in mind... Once I start, I don't plan to retire till I'm mentally and physically unable to work any longer (I estimate around 80 years of age). I'm not ambitious though, I just don't like feeling stagnant- life just seems to stop for me and that feeling makes me panicky.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

It might take a while to find something you want to do. Also, if you don't you'll find something that you can balance out between the amount you want to make and the type of work you'll have to put up with to make that kind of money. 

I've wanted to be in IT when I graduated high school. Then I decided I wanted to be a business owner. Now I'm finding aviation to be a very interesting subject. It's a long shot from IT but I find it's worth learning and the challenges I'm going to face are up there with what I want to do.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Zero,I don't think I can ever do better than this Supermarket job I've got now for 35 hours a week.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean.
It feels like everyone else is so passionate about something.
I have so many interests and things I would like to do
that its impossible to pick one. Uni for me will be
a social thing and fun. It doesn't matter what I do for a living
I just need to have friends and people who love me.
I guess I'm not very career driven.
The things I'm interested in all feel like dead ends anyways.
They are not high demand types of jobs.
I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The ambition and desire are there... somewhere... I just haven't been able to overcome the triple-team of SA, AvPD, and depression.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't. Everything seems either worthless or I'm bad at it. I hate being bad at everything and disinterested in everything. And what am I going to do anyway, survive the rat race? Can't even get a crappy job with a degree and hard work. How am I supposed to find something worth doing? Or know what's worth doing?


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

my problem with our jobs in our society is that they are mostly office jobs, typically I'm not a computer person who wants to hover over a computer screen for the next 20-30 years i personally like working on my hands that why i'm into art and sort of stuff. right now i finally found my place in life where i would like to get a green job as I'm going for a sustainable design certificate where i can focus on differ areas of sustainability.

when you comes to white collar jobs i feel that the people who have them think there better then people with blue collar jobs .


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

nope.. don't know what to do after graduating this year (other than trying to find a part time job and paying off tuition)


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Career ambition -- I don't even have a job!
> 
> No school nor work in the last 17 years. Seventeen Years, in case you though that simply had to be a typo.


So you've been clinically depressed with social anxiety disorder for 17 years, and you haven't found anything to help you yet?

What are your physical symptoms that are keeping you from it?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Syndacus said:


> Just find something you would feel comfortable or can see yourself doing. I used to work in IT, and hated it, wasn't my passion at all. I wanted to help people in the medical field. So I went back to school for massage therapy, cause I wasn't smart enough to do 8 years of med school. It's a flexible job, and I help people, and I'm content with it. *There are hard times and good times with every job, not everyone has a steady job in which they're having fun everytime.*


Sound advice, especially the part in bold.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i put a lot of focus on career because i feel less of a human for not doing important work. i feel judged. i don't have the ambition though. i have a hard time just trying to be happy and accepting myself so i don't have a lot drive for anything else.

people say that a person is more than their job but sometimes that's not true. why do doctors have so much respect? it's because they help people and save lives. people wouldn't respect someone who was a garbage man as much.

society place so much emphasis on a person's work. that's what people usually ask first.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

RoflSaurus said:


> My problem is I refuse to take a job that requires socialization... I would much rather do something at home or some kind of office/computer job, but for those things I can't seem to find someone who will hire me.


 #

Me too. Virtually every job has a degree of social interaction involved.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

I just hate the times we live in. Everything is done by paperwork.

My ambition is all but absent. I mean, there's a handful of stuff I could see myself doing without feeling utterly worthless or miserable. I just can't seem to muster up the motivation. I'm so completely convinced that I'd fail, I don't even try. 

I've yet to work at all at age 21, and haven't attended any college whatsoever. I do plan to talk to a career counselor, but I'm not convinced that'll help me at all. 

It also doesn't help that I'm basically sailing on an ocean of depression; some days I feel interested in lots of stuff and genuinely have good energy, but after a week lose all of it altogether. 

Anyway, in general, no there isn't really anything I want enough to strive for. 

Some profound interests like where we came from, where we'll be in the very distant future, are we the only intelligent life in the 'universe', the newest discoveries/inventions, etc. strike me as the only type of things worth... anything, I guess you could say. But that's all the work of scientists or archeologists, and I simply lack the drive and probably the intelligence to become anything of the sort.

But you likely get my point if you read any of that. I don't care about the mundane daily crap (bills, gasoline, paychecks, sports, meetings, what-the-hell-ever) most seem to; it all bores the hell out of me. Especially all the paperwork.

But what really nails in the hurt, is that we really don't have any choice but to "pick from something and pick it fast, or you're homeless". I just view it as glorified slavery, with extra paperwork thrown at us to keep us even more stressed. But we literally don't have any other option but to work our youth away, or we're labeled 'losers' and 'nobodys'. 

I just find it all very depressing.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have no career ambition. I thought I did but it's changed. Through school & uni, I've changed my mind so many times but none of the options strike passion or fire in me. Neither do I have the fire to change. 

I've been graduated from uni for almost two years now, and I'm working in a low paid shop. But it has done me a lot of good. Kinda gained a bit of confidence due to working there, which I swear if I had got a different type of job or gone for a different path I would not feel as a I do now. 

I have gradually been able to open up to a few colleagues, and my work anxiety has decreased. Due to working in a food shop, you're kinda forced to deal with a LOT of customers and be able to interact with them. I've worked there for over a year, and learnt a lot more than I have in my previous 24 years!

So I'm staying in the job for the colleagues and the enjoyment of earning some money. To hell with high flying jobs which you have to grow up to do...


----------



## livingdead29 (Mar 30, 2013)

Count me in here as well.

I'm 29 and haven't had a job in three years and I don't see it changing anytime soon. I, too, have always felt it was like "you're just a number, if you don't like it, tough [email protected]#$." Not too mention, I kinda always felt that people with jobs for a long time were really messed up. It seems like every ounce of life has been sucked out of them and they generally just seem 'weird'. Even though Im a guy, this phenomenon seems more prevalent in men for some reason:stu. So maybe subconciously, Im holding back. Another gripe I have is that regardless of the job, they seem to chew up way too much time. Working 40 hours a week seems inhumane to me.

But the only jobs I've ever had were crappy retail ones, so I could be biased...


----------



## anonymoussun (Apr 6, 2013)

mysterioussoul said:


> i have career envy. i get so jealous and depressed when people have great jobs in which they're actually passionate about and have direction. i also get depressed whenever i hear about my peers going to university. i feel like i missed out on so much for not going. i can still go but for me it's more of the social aspect rather than wanting an actual degree that i can use.


I feel the same way for being indecisive, and didn't get a chance to go to a 4 year university when I was between 19-23 years old. Where as of now I'm 26 years old and finally chosen my major.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

I have no career ambition. I've never even had a proper job. 

I think the crux of the problem why so many people with SA have no career ambition or goals is the lack of social contact in the developmental years. If we had friends and life experiences in those crucial teen years, very likely career oriented interests would have been developed and confidence/self estem built which would lead to wanting to pursue certain career paths, but this is the road we're now on.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel like im just going to mirror my parents pathetic life, never leaving the house vegetating in front of the tv from morning till night, no money or life at all. ****ing pathetic


----------



## eternallife (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my old friends is graduating in medicine this summer. I would be lying if I said I wasn't envious. When he started I was stuck at home for a few years because I had no idea what I wanted to do. I couldn't apply directly to medicine, so I started an undergraduate degree with no real vocation, which I'm currently in the middle of. I was hoping I would at least have the 'college experience' but that hasn't happened either because I'm shy. If I was able to cry I would probably cry myself to sleep every night, I feel unfulfilled in a lot of ways. The only thing to do is keep moving forward. I hope you manage to find a way forward.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

mysterioussoul said:


> society place so much emphasis on a person's work. that's what people usually ask first.


When someone goes on a games show, the first thing they usually ask them is "what do you do". It's like a career defines a person in society's eyes.


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am in college only taking like 2 classes a semester because of my job. But I honestly don't know where I'm going. Two years ago I knew exactly what I was doing and what I was working for and it was all just smashed so I'm still looking for what I want again.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

*sometimes live threws a curve ball or just throws *****

first i was like **** ill go and work for nasa
then
mmm oh **** i cant even work with females oh not good
a few years later
then a few years later
this is what was running threw my mind when i graduated high school walking across the stage to get my diploma:
****-->****-->****-->****-->****-->****-->****-->**** this is not good 
kinda like when jackie chan says "bad day bad day"
because i knew in my life i wanted to do nothing just build a house live in it / die some long time later and have people not piss me off or deal with family.
mmm k summery time: ya i got no career ambitions at all. I am like a boat with no engine.


----------



## AtlasFether (Oct 3, 2013)

*A Test.*

After reading this thread, I find a lot of it creepily familiar, so I have decided to try to word some of my own attributes, to see if we all have something in common.

1. No career ambition (obvious):
This is a problem I have rationalized and theorized of since I was 12. My main theory is boredom; I think the world is far too boring and delusional, and often feel like I've been born into an age not meant for me, where there are no real adventures to be had, or anything truly amazing left to discover.

2. Megalomania:
I have always dreamt of being a leader of nations, and have actually plotted out realistic ways to achieve and excell at this. I feel that if I was put in charge along with a group of like-minded, I could solve all the world's problems. Problems I sometimes feel like only I can see the root of. (Not in an extremist way, more of a "It's so obvious! Just... LOOK AT IT!!! It's right there!" kinda way)

3. Lack of discipline:
Perhaps not the right word, but it is what modern society has keyed to the traits I'm trying to describe.
As you read in point 2, plans-a-plenty, however I can never find the strength, nor the will to follow any plan that spans a period of time longer than a day through, best way to describe it must be a 'change of interest'. This always leads to a feeling of extreme failure, and then depression, which further removes my interest.

4. Unable to visualize a happy future:
Simply put, I cannot think of a single career that would satisfy me until retirement, nor can I stop myself from jumping to the question "Can I live with that?" at every decision, major or minor, despite always coming to the same answer; No.

5. Extreme overall unhappiness/Near-suicidal depression:
Altough a symptom, it has been a part of me for as long as I can remember. The problem with having only dreams that you cannot achieve because you are you, is realizing it. Ignorance is bliss, they say, and I don't doubt it. Having a knack for severe introspection is highly destructive in modern society, where intellect is rarely rewarded nor encouraged. I have a small theory that those who share this depression are the tragedies of old, caged in a modern world. The Van Goghs, the Hemingways of modern time. I have terrible self-esteem, despite rarely recieving any negative feedback. I can only accept compliments that I know to have truth behind them. The biggest villain in my mind is me. I crush myself when I do wrong, and since I cannot stop comparing myself to the greatest and most skilled in anything I attempt, be it physics, writing, or sports, I am always doomed to be inadequate.

6. Category 10 mental storms:
My thoughts are almost constantly swirling and crashing around in my head, colliding, fragmenting, reconstructed and hyperanalyzed. This is what causes the rambling in my post here, before I can finish writing down the wording I have chosen, a new and better way shows itself, and I try to write that down. Shake, stir and repeat. Never any normal thoughts either; never a simple thought like: "I'm in the mood for coffee" or "My bills are due soon, I oughta do it."
It's always the major issues, or personal ones highly over-dramatized (Not how you spell it, is it?) Like, recent studies show that within 50 years, human population will stagnate and decrease, and, The way our technology moves forward, immortality will become reality within my lifetime, ascension to god status for all survivors, my childrens lifetime. Thoughts like these form a chaotic unending torrent of worry and disconnection to the 'real' world.

I'll stop myself here, I have rambled far too much. This is as best as I could do whatever I tried to do here. If you recognize anything, or can relate to it, I want to know.
Though I despise social contact, I have been waiting for many years to find another person alive who shares this hell. In my country, there are none.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope none at all. I'll leave the ambition to the confident genetically well built people. As long as I can feed, wash and clothe myself, and pay all my bills and taxes, I have succeeded in life.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10 (Feb 12, 2012)

No career ambition here either, I never have. Ok that's a lie I did when I was a kid but it died a slow, painful death and now I don't care to have a career.

I have a job that I love but it's full of bullies making my working life a misery. (much like the rest of my life) so I don't like all the people and that makes it hard. This is no career what I'm doing, it's just a job but I'm fine with that. It's paying the bills so meh to career or any kind of ambition.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep, in fact the only thing I want to be is a professional job keeper.


----------



## danohman (Jun 27, 2013)

I have some career ambitions, but I don't believe I'm suited to any jobs that interest me. Most of the better paying ones require a level of responsibility that I don't think I'd be capable of handling. On top of that, I'm not really assertive enough to do well in any career.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Stalled out right now.
Really need to put in an application somewhere, and F-A-S-T—fast. But career-wise? Jesus, where do I start? I'm getting my English degree, but what the hell for? I can't bring myself to sit down and write anything. Something about my work environment, or something. Yeah, that's it.

Must be. 
God.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hate my job I work two jobs and only earn 36k a year give or take I start working when I was 15 to save for a car and a computer got both now but need to finsh my project car o and I left school when I was 15 I would like to get a job in a building trade but need year 10 or 12 and I only got year 8 with Es and Ds so I know I wont get in I got a choice of working **** jobs or been jobless so **** jobs it is I hate it but tbh u have to dislike alot of things in life and deal with it


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really  

I focus so much on how to fix my anxiety that it feels useless. Need to fix my problems before i can focus on that other sh--


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> I feel like im just going to mirror my parents pathetic life, never leaving the house vegetating in front of the tv from morning till night, no money or life at all. ****ing pathetic


Doesn't have to be that way man


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

CWe said:


> Not really
> 
> I focus so much on how to fix my anxiety that it feels useless. Need to fix my problems before i can focus on that other sh--


THIS. I focus way too much on my anxiety. It's hard not to when I don't have anything else going for me.


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have no career ambition whatsoever. all Im focused on right now is getting over my SA.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

SilentlySuffering said:


> THIS. I focus way too much on my anxiety. It's hard not to when I don't have anything else going for me.


HUGS! like 400 of them


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

CWe said:


> HUGS! like 400 of them


HUGS!!!! Thanks  everyone could use that many hugs!


----------



## WishIWasNormal (Oct 2, 2013)

Dying note said:


> I've never had a direction I wanted to go toward for a career. I've just taken up suggestions of family members (get into healthcare, get an office job, this and that...) and try to "fit" myself into that and try to imagine a future somehow, but it's never felt truly my own or something I belonged to. The things I like to spend time with are dead ends career-wise. And I don't know why I'm waiting around anymore expecting to feel better about the whole thing...There doesn't seem to be better, just more of the same.


Where do you work now?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The same here. I have no ambition. I cannot handle people watching me work or anything social. I haven't had a job for over a year. I'm always hiding. It sucks I have no skills.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I't never too late to go back to college.


----------



## WishIWasNormal (Oct 2, 2013)

moonlite said:


> I have no career ambition. I've never even had a proper job.
> 
> I think the crux of the problem why so many people with SA have no career ambition or goals is the lack of social contact in the developmental years. If we had friends and life experiences in those crucial teen years, very likely career oriented interests would have been developed and confidence/self estem built which would lead to wanting to pursue certain career paths, but this is the road we're now on.


Exactly.... with social anxiety there is a lack of incentive because when you have no friends, no girlfriend, no social life..where is the desire to work hard for money going to come from...most folks would just be working to survive, and its hard enough as it is to get a job these days


----------



## WishIWasNormal (Oct 2, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> The same here. I have no ambition. I cannot handle people watching me work or anything social. I haven't had a job for over a year. I'm always hiding. It sucks I have no skills.


How old are you?


----------



## tsuga (Jul 12, 2012)

AtlasFether said:


> After reading this thread, I find a lot of it creepily familiar, so I have decided to try to word some of my own attributes, to see if we all have something in common.
> 
> 1. No career ambition (obvious):
> This is a problem I have rationalized and theorized of since I was 12. My main theory is boredom; I think the world is far too boring and delusional, and often feel like I've been born into an age not meant for me, where there are no real adventures to be had, or anything truly amazing left to discover.
> ...


Hello, me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to ):


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

WishIWasNormal said:


> Where do you work now?


As of three weeks ago, I work part time at a retail store marking down merchandise. Definitely not somewhere I care to stay longer than necessary.


----------



## catman1974 (Jul 4, 2011)

It goes beyond having no career ambition for me. I don't have whatever it is that most people have that makes any sort of work tolerable. I've been laid off for ages, and the thought of having to devote 8-10-12 hours of every day to something that makes me miserable and benefits some suit in a boardroom more than me makes me furious and sick to my stomach. I can't understand anyone who says they like their job, and I pretty much assume that they are lying or self-deluding. 
Needs must when it comes to survival, so despite all that I keep trying. I've been to two different career counselor types lately, as part of programs offered by the state I live in. The first one gave me this lengthy aptitude test. Not a skill test, like can you type or wield or drive semis, but a test to see what jobs your personality and mentality are suited to. He said that he'd been giving the test for over a decade, and I'm the first person to score a "none". Meaning that there are no jobs that my brain and my psyche could accept without huge depression and anxiety. Some great encouragement there. The second guy asked me to list my five dream jobs, if qualifications and skills and all other mitigating factors were no object. I thought long and hard, I took it seriously. I came up with three things that, sadly, have mitigating factors that in fact are an object, and one that is completely fictional. I left slot 5 blank. All of time and space, and I couldn't think of five things that I'd be happy or even ok having to do every day. Lets just say that I don't think career counseling is the answer for me.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

WishIWasNormal said:


> How old are you?


21 years old.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> None whatsoever really.
> 
> I guess I'm of that rare breed that see careers as "a 20th Century invention (ala Alex Supertramp (Into the Wild))." It's kind of like 'here's the system, find your cog in it', when this system is just a human invention that really has nothing to do with the real natural world and order of things, and is quite destructive... and pretty much based on old world slavery.
> 
> ...


Interesting, i never tought about it like that ...


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

CWe said:


> Not really
> 
> I focus so much on how to fix my anxiety that it feels useless. Need to fix my problems before i can focus on that other sh--


Same here ...


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I feel the exact same way, I envy that they have a purpose and enjoy what they do, have somewhere to be, are important and make a difference and contribute to society. And I do nothing, and everything I've tried to do I failed at because of the anxiety and now I realize I don't think I'm as smart as I thought I was. I could never go back to college again, I failed academicly and socially. I never got to enjoy the social aspect, nobody ever talked to me unless they were forced into a group with me. Never had any male attention, never got invited to anything, couldn't make friends even though I attempted a couple times to talk to people as extremely hard as that was. Everybody got help with their work and paired up with each other while I always ended up by myself struggling. I found out I wasn't smart enough to make it on my own. I have tried many different things and have never found anything I enjoy or am good at. I don't have any talent or anything to offer. I feel like I'd be more of a burden to a business, I always feel guilty applying for jobs cause I feel like i'm going to scare away their customers.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My major goals and desires are about getting friends and over coming social anxiety. I'm not even close to thinking about getting a career.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

I once dreamt of becoming a lawyer. And I actually went for it. I did one year in lawschool here in Sweden before I chickened out and decided to quit. Worst decision in my entire life! During that year I developed more as a human being than I had done in so many years. But I lost my confidence and thought I wasn't going to make it. After I quit, my life plummeted. It was 15 years ago now and I still haven't gotten my life together. I've done a few years of administrative work, I've gone back to university to get a degree in accounting, but I still have no degree and I currently don't have a job. I admit I'm beginning to lose hope of anything resembling a career.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

My only motivation for working is to make enough money so my parents don't have to support and worry about me because it's not fair to them.

I brought this up in another forum but I feel like John Lennon never knew he wrote the song Nowhere Man about me.


----------

